# 24V 250W bulbs with sockets going bad



## bran (Sep 13, 2015)

I realize this is a -hot- fixture, and they're fan-cooled, but after a few bulb changes the sockets are corroded (as are the bulb pins) and they need to be replaced.

Bulb is a ELC-3 MR16 GX5.3. Socket is regular ceramic with high-temp wires.
Not sure what can be used at these high temps for corrosion resistance.

Any recommendations?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Have your electrician take a look at it.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

bran said:


> I realize this is a -hot- fixture, and they're fan-cooled, but after a few bulb changes the sockets are corroded (as are the bulb pins) and they need to be replaced.
> 
> Bulb is a ELC-3 MR16 GX5.3. Socket is regular ceramic with high-temp wires.
> Not sure what can be used at these high temps for corrosion resistance.
> ...


Why would someone buy a light that requires a fan to keep it safe...or working???


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

While you can put a lamp to almost any purpose...

These puppies are designed with display cases in mind...

As in diamonds and jewelry... and whatnot.

At 24 VAC and 250 W ==> 10.4 Amps ! 

The only viable solution for the OP is to change materials: nickel or copper-nickel contacts. :whistling2:

Or...

Switch over to a hefty LED array. :whistling2:

Around here, we wire buildings... we don't manufacture or repair electrical devices.

OP needs to contact the manufacturer. :thumbsup:


----------



## bran (Sep 13, 2015)

This particular application isn't for a fixed install fixture -- it's more along the lines of an overhead projector or other similar mobile device.

I agree about the 10.4A, but the bulb that ships with this device and is spec'd for it is very definitely 24V 250W. Unfortunately, LED isn't an option here and either is a lower wattage bulb.

Regarding the "ask your electrician" comment, I -am- a PLT, for whatever that may be worth, but that doesn't really apply in this case regardless. I have done many a search for an answer for this and have nothing concrete. I don't want a DIY answer to this -- I need something I can actually trust.

Maybe replacing sockets 1-3x a year is just something to live with. I'm just wondering if any sort of dielectric grease, etc. would help with the corrosion here, or if it's too hot for that, etc.

I appreciate any helpful comments that I receive!


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

bran said:


> This particular application isn't for a fixed install fixture -- it's more along the lines of an overhead projector or other similar mobile device.
> 
> I agree about the 10.4A, but the bulb that ships with this device and is spec'd for it is very definitely 24V 250W. Unfortunately, LED isn't an option here and either is a lower wattage bulb.
> 
> ...


You are telling us that you have been around awhile. That being said you should know what to do. Also, I have no clue what a PLT is. I...myself am a PSP.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> You are telling us that you have been around awhile. That being said you should know what to do. Also, I have no clue what a PLT is. I...myself am a PSP.



My guess is Programming Logic Tech.

That said, the innards of "an overhead projector or other similar mobile device" is outside the typical electrician's scope. We supply the receptacle and heat it up.... what gets plugged in is not our concern.


----------

